# Foros Acerca del Foro Novedades, Sorteos, Concursos y Misceláneos  17 de Mayo: Día Mundial del Reciclaje y Día Mundial del Internet

## Bruno Cillóniz

El día de ayer -17 de mayo- se celebraron 2 fechas muy importantes para AgroFórum, y que queríamos compartir con todo ustedes:  *El Día Mundial del Reciclaje*  
No queríamos dejar pasar esta oportunidad para llamar a la reflexión en el caso del reciclaje, pues para nosotros es muy importante concientizar a las personas de la importancia de manejar nuestros residuos sólidos y orgánicos, en nuestras distintas actividades diarias, para contribuir a la conservación de nuestro medio ambiente. 
Me apena y me avergüenza decirlo, pero la realidad es que los peruanos no tenemos una costumbre de reciclaje, y por el contrario, tenemos la mala costumbre de tirar la basura a la calle. Por ello, es importante que cambiemos de actitud con respecto al manejo de la basura en nuestro país, porque nadie puede vivir normalmente en un país contaminado.  
Es hora de tomar cartas en el asunto y que cada uno de nosotros aporte su granito de arena en este tema, separando la basura orgánica de la inorgánica en casas y oficinas; reutilizando todo aquello que se pueda reutilizar como bolsas, cajas, equipos electrónicos, etc; y reduciendo el volumen de nuestra basura compactándola para facilitar su transporte y procesamiento. 
No te olvides de las 3 R's: *RECICLAR-REDUCIR-REUTILIZAR*, que de esa manera estarás contribuyendo a vivir en un lugar con menos basura. *¡Contamos contigo!*  :Wink:   *El Día Mundial del Internet* 
Puede que este día no sea tan conocido y no tenga tanta importancia como otras fechas internacionales, pero tampoco queríamos dejar pasar la oportunidad de festejarle su día al medio que ha hecho posible que AgroFórum exista y esté disponible para todos ustedes de manera gratuita: El Internet 
Es gracias al Internet, que el mundo se encuentra conectado hoy en día, y es gracias a Internet, que puedo hacer que este mensaje llegue a muchísimas personas, que de otra manera, me hubiera sido imposible contactar. 
Por eso, damos las gracias y celebramos que el Internet sea parte de nuestras vidas hoy en día, y que sirva para mejorarla en diversos aspectos. 
Saludos a todos  :Wave:   17 de mayo dia del internet y el reciclaje.jpgTemas similares: DÍA MUNDIAL DEL AGUA En la liga de campeones de la viticultura mundial El desperdicio de alimentos, una vergüenza mundial OGM - Alerta Mundial ¿El momento de la verdad? VII Congreso Mundial del Aguacate 2011

----------

